# Cepsa LPG outlets ?



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

I am due to arrive in Portugal in the next couple of weeks to view property. I am coming over in my motor home and I have two 13kg LPG gas bottles in a dedicated locker for domestic use.
Of these two bottles one is a Calor (UK) bottle and one is a Cepsa ( Spain) bottle.
We will be staying mainly in the CP area for six weeks and will probably run out of gas at some point!
Is Cepsa butano widely available in Portugal?, I bought the current one in a Repsol garage in Spain.
If push comes to shove I don`t mind buying a Portuguese equivalent with regulator, it`s just the contract thing that`s a bind as in Spain you have to supply an address and NI number, Although I did manage get around this by giving the address of the campsite I was staying on.


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,

I know of places in the Algarve that fill up any bottle, but not up in CP. 
Best to buy a bottle and reg here in PT, you dont need an address (or at least we didn't) 
Any help needed give us a shout, we are in Peniche if you want to look us up 
Happy travelling from some fellow ex motorhomers!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

bart n caz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know of places in the Algarve that fill up any bottle, but not up in CP.
> Best to buy a bottle and reg here in PT, you dont need an address (or at least we didn't)
> ...


Hi Bart n Caz
Thanks for the prompt reply, I will certainly do as you suggest if we run out of gas.

As we are coming into Portugal from northern Spain I will keep an eye out for Repsol garages on the way and exchange my Cepsa for a new bottle and hope two 13k botles is enough!

btw, do i recognise your names from UK motorhome forums?
If it is you, how long have you been in Portugal?
It is our intention to retire to CP within the next few months, scary but exciting.
Regards Bob.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dont forget to pop in and say hello when your in Tomar, 
and our offer of a place to park up is still there is you want it.


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Dennis said:


> Hi Bart n Caz
> Thanks for the prompt reply, I will certainly do as you suggest if we run out of gas.
> btw, do i recognise your names from UK motorhome forums?
> If it is you, how long have you been in Portugal?
> Regards Bob.


In reply yes that was us!
We did used to visit the Motorhome forums, unfortunatly we no longer have our beloved Hymer 
Moved to PT nearly 3 years ago, love it here but do miss the travelling at times.
Feel free to get in touch when you are over


----------

